# My Cubing progress



## CUBING08 (May 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
avg of 5: 20.21

Time List:
1. 19.58 D' B' U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 B' L2 R' F2 D' R2 D' 
2. (22.82) R F' U2 R U R' B L' U2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B L2 B D2 
3. 20.08 F L R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D L' B2 L U' R U' 
4. (16.13) U' F' L2 U B2 R2 U B2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 B R F' U L' B R 
5. 20.97 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 D R2 L B' L2 B2 D R' U' L' D

wow..


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2022)

CUBING08 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-25
> avg of 5: 20.21
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Which event?

Is it 3BLD?


----------



## gsingh (May 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Which event?
> 
> Is it 3BLD?


i think its 3x3


----------

